# Build a cheap pier/beach cart?



## dpewitt

Headed down in a few weeks and just had some surgery last week so I am out on the offshore action and will be hitting the beach and Gulf Pier it looks like. While I am bored out of my mind recovering.....any ideas on how to make a pier/beach cart for relatively low cost from PVC? Ideally it would be able to collapse a bit so it won't take up too much space on the way down. Just need to tinker a bit before we come down! thanks,


----------



## Miami Matt

I have been tinkering with 3 seprate carts at the momment, one being pvc, I was tinking of scrpping that roto-type, and sticking with the other two metal ones (aluminum and an old yard cart that is in the process of being customized) . After building the pvc with thick walled pipe it still seems a little less sturdy and Iwould not risk it bein drug down the beach for sure even though I put what I thought would be adiquite supports. To sum it up, I would keep the pvc on the pier only, hope this helps, those sure are fun projects, lmk if you need any Ideas...


----------



## John_1978

It depends on what you want. I recently built a custom one for myself, it tool all of about 4 hours and around $180.00 (this is not your typical one cooler cart though). It is about 30" wideby 70" long, and it holds all of my gear, coolers, bait buckets, tackle boxes,and eight rods (and it still fits in myExplorer).Use your imagination!

(BTW this is one is for sale, i am building another one, message me if you are interested)


----------



## ironman172

my first one was a cooler with wheels on the side and mounted rod holders to it on the sides.....worked good then I bought a real one that I use now.

I always have a cooler.... so that wouldn't be extra, I put the tackle box ontop with a bucket that has my gaff in it....my drop net would fit in the back and hang off the handle tucked into the net around the cooler....very compact and usefull....I would sit on the cooler too.:letsdrink


----------



## welldoya

You would be better off (and $ ahead)just buying a used aluminum fishing cart. If you don't plan on using it much and just want to get by, you could pick up agolf pull cart cheap and alter it to use as a pier cart. That's what a friend of mine did and it worked pretty well.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

checkout this thread:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic297254-16-1.aspx?Highlight=cart


----------



## captken

Wheels off an old Barbie Jeep work great on sand.


----------



## Worn Out

A sled works better in the sand.


----------

